# Game Warden Stories, Lets hear em!



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok I have heard some good ones, but I want to hear all of yours!
Here we go. mine first
Ok so two springs ago, I went into the Wardens office on my way to work to ask him if the state had put a dock into roylake yet so I could launch my boat. He was acting wierd, and there was one other man in his office too. He asked him to leave and shut the door, so I am thinkin what the world does he want. So I sit down and tell him I am kind of on my way to work and my boss is expecting me. He starts out just a screaming, "I dont give a FU^^ what you are doing" and then calms down a bit and asks if I have a hunting license, I say yes, and that I hunted snow geese all spring in SD and ND. So he asks if there is anything I have done that would make him want to talk to me, and I think back, no I didnt do anything illegal or un ethical. So he goes on and on about just random violations that have happened all spring, and then he drops it "People have been shooting eagles" My eyes got so big and I almost rolled off the chair laughing. "You think I shot the eagles??!!" He flashes a blank piece of paper in front of my face and says he has my License plate # down with witnesses saying I was doing things he should know about. He never would show me the paper so I know for a fact he didn't have my plate. He holds me there for two hours before I finally couldn't take it and told him "My truck has low jack, check it, I guarantee I have been no where these birds have been shot, here is my cell #, my house #, my work #, me email, my sisters cell # and the school #, if you find some realy evidence, call me" and walked out laughing. He hasn't talked to me since. 
Now lets hear em!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Good story! Sounds like a "fun" two hours!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Everyone I have ever come across was very professional and wanted nothing more than to check me and then be on their way. All were truly nice people. Like every profession, i am sure there are some bad ones, but if you give them a little respect and let them do their job... it can pay off. I have asked for advice in 8 states from GW's... they have helped me more than I could ever repay.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I go hunting with my local game warden. In an area where guys will walk right into the field I am in and set up 100 yards away from me, We park the warden truck at the entrance to the field and no one drives up and sets up next to you. The only downside to hunting with him is his dog likes to piss on my blind. Bastard.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That story sounds like a bunch of BS to me, gotta be some thing you are not telling us. Any warden doing some thing like that would be canned in a heart beat.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Savage260 said:


> That story sounds like a bunch of BS to me, gotta be some thing you are not telling us. Any warden doing some thing like that would be canned in a heart beat.


agreed.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Never had a problem with a CO in eastern SD. Wish their was more!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jpallen14 said:


> Never had a problem with a CO in eastern SD. Wish their was more!


Agreed! Very professional and friendly every time I've been checked, whether hunting or fishing. We could use a few more, though.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been checked several times in the last few years in Easter SD and everytime the GW has been very nice and professional.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Buddy of mine had an awesome morning duck shoot and the Game Warden came out after to do his regualr check ups. He asked to check if they have plugs in their guns, so he put the rod in the magazine to check and rammed it so hard my buddy's plugs,spring, and cap all shot out of his gun into the lake they were by.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

wingaddict said:


> Savage260 said:
> 
> 
> > That story sounds like a bunch of BS to me, gotta be some thing you are not telling us. Any warden doing some thing like that would be canned in a heart beat.
> ...


No BS, and he was canned. He was looking for a house that my boss was selling(he is a real estate agent) one week, and the two weeks later he was gone. Is in Iowa now. Apparently he did the same thing to a kid from aberdeen, they say the state was pressuring him to find something on the eagles.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

this thread is a joke.



Gooseshredder21 said:


> Buddy of mine had an awesome morning duck shoot and the Game Warden came out after to do his regualr check ups. He asked to check if they have plugs in their guns, so he put the rod in the magazine to check and rammed it so hard my buddy's plugs,spring, and cap all shot out of his gun into the lake they were by.


so he "rammed" it so hard that he pushed the cap through about 3/4" of threading on the magazine? :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

no real good warden stories that i can tell; partied with one once though... :beer:

i did roll up on a sheriff's deputy one time who was slinging 5.56 rounds out of his patrol AR-15 at a coyote out the window of his squad car on a min maint. road one afternoon about 3 years ago. Not very legal to do in MN. :shake:


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes wingaddict he did. Not the brightest of people


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Andy, what was the name and where did this happen?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

wingaddict said:


> this thread is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would u just come on here and start calling bs on everything that is said? The reason that these stories are worth telling is because something out of the ordinary happened in them.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Buck lots of immature people on this website


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't think it is "immature" as reasonable, intelligent people. I would have a very hard time believing that I ( a decently strong, adult, male) could force the cap off a properly seated, screwed down shotgun. Since I am unwilling to try with my own, I guess I would have to just follow this to a logical conclusion. Either it is BS, or the cap wasn't on correctly. As far as the warden and the "eagles" thing, yea, I said BS, now that it comes out the guy was fired, it lends some credibility to the story.

This post seems to have been started to cut down and give a bad name to wardens. Most lies have some basis in truth, and even if 1 of these is mostly true, that doesn't mean any one should be judging all wardens. Most folks have no clue what those guys go through in a year(or even a day), and certainly most couldn't handle some of the people they deal with every day. The wardens I have dealt with have been nothing but professional in every way. Cut em some slack!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Agreed, why cut down someone thats livelyhood is to protect our resources?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry I didnt mean to cut them down.
For who asked, his name was Corey Carlton. And He USED to be in Britton, SD. 
I have had plenty of good experiences, actually this was the only bad one, but it was bad enough to change my opinion.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> Sorry I didnt mean to cut them down.
> For who asked, his name was Corey Carlton. And He USED to be in Britton, SD.
> I have had plenty of good experiences, actually this was the only bad one, but it was bad enough to change my opinion.


so when you bite into a rotten piece of fruit do you then decide that all fruit is bad?

cmon...the wardens both federal and state in eastern sodak are some of the nicest i've ever met. they are a lot more willing to shoot the isht and talk about bird locations than any warden i've met in north dakota, nebraska, or mn. Get to know your local warden and you will appreciate the knowledge they have and the job they do.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

the professor said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didnt mean to cut them down.
> ...


Dude listen, no read, did i ever say it changed my opinior of all game wardens for the worst. O wait i prolly did in that new invisible letters stuff!!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

> I have had plenty of good experiences, actually this was the only bad one, *but it was bad enough to change my opinion*.


I guess I'd take the above to mean it changed your opinion of wardens


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

wingaddict said:


> I have had plenty of good experiences, actually this was the only bad one, *but it was bad enough to change my opinion*.
> 
> I guess I'd take the above to mean it changed your opinion of wardens


So you assumed, filled in the blank that I meant of all of them, What if I meant of him? Guess this is what I get for trying to hear some funny stories from the sane people on here, Chris would you mind locking this up before i get hung! :rollin: :bop:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

When did NodakOutdoors get taken over by 14-year-olds? I never received the memo...


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Duckslayer100 said:


> When did NodakOutdoors get taken over by 14-year-olds? I never received the memo...


14?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> When did NodakOutdoors get taken over by 14-year-olds? I never received the memo...


[/quote]

I thought everyone on here was 14,,  ,,,


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

wingaddict said:


> > I have had plenty of good experiences, actually this was the only bad one, *but it was bad enough to change my opinion*.
> 
> 
> I guess I'd take the above to mean it changed your opinion of wardens


That's how i read it.

The kids on this site are so easy to rile up. Its not even fun anymore... oke:


----------



## Arkansan07 (May 20, 2010)

Most of our GW are very proffesional and nice to talk to. On the other hand there is one in my area that has been relocated from his previous position because he is such a %^*#!!! The man will check you every day even when he checked your license the day before. I know its his job, but come on when you get checked 3 days in a row in the same location by the same warden you know he is just being a douche. He is such a jerk to people that the general consensus this past year when he was diagnosed with cancer was "at least he wont be here this season". I know thats terrible and I wouldnt wish his situation on anyone, but I think it says something about a person when no one really cares to much when something like that happens. You guys may wanna give me a good flamming but thats how it is.......


----------



## don835 (Nov 8, 2005)

This is kinda Gross...but TRUE!

My buddy and I were hunting Ducks on the Platte years ago. After eating a greasy breakfast I had ta go. The routine was, grab the TP, the shovel and the folding john. I headed down wind on the island, dug the hole and set up the john. I finish my job and start covering up the hole when I hear someone walking in the water. I look up and it's 2 Wardens. As they approach the one says...stop shoveling! Your burying extra Ducks aren't ya. I replied NOPE, I just took a Crap and I'm covering it up. His reply was "Your Lying Stop Shoveling". The Warden runs up the bank and grabs the shovel and starts digging. Yup...he found that I was correct.  
Mad as hell the wardens followed me to the blind and attempted to ambush my buddy who was still in the blind. One Warden stuck his head in the blind and the dog damn near took his head off. He lets out a yell and falls flat on his A$$. After he gets up I ask him...do ya need the TP and Shovel? 
Needless to say, they checked everything they could to find a violation and didn't. As there were walking away one Warden says to the other "lets go back to the boat". I still laugh about this deal!

Murph.


----------



## Doc_11 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok here is mine.

Me and a few of my buddies had permission to hunt on a guys field. However, later that night the farmer give me a jingle and told me that some other guys came out asking to hunt on that same field. The farmer didn't want to decide who got to go out and who didn't so he told us that its first come first served. I was really greatlful that the farmer called me up and explained what was going on and I didn't blame the farmer at all for letting that other group have the oppertunity to hunt. All that meant for me is I was going to get up 2 hrs earlier then normal. We ended up beating this other group to the field and they did even show up until 20 mins before shooting time. This group thought that we should have to leave. I explained to the guy that I know you talked to the farmer after us, because he called me and explained how he told both parties that they have permission. These guys got pretty upset and finally left. The kicker was that one of the guys just happend to be close friend to the warden. I don't know what he told him but about midway through our hunt we could see the warden spotting use from 1/2 mile away.

After we got our limit and went back to the house with the warden following us the entire way. He came up and demanded that we provide him with each one of our addresses cause he had proof that we have well over our possision limit in each of our freezers. None of us would give him our addresses and we told him to bring back a warrant and we would galdly take him to each one of our house's and inspect our freezers. He told use to stay here and he would be back in 1 hour. needless to say we were at the house for over 2 1/2 hours and he never showed up. Since then I have never heard anything from it. The same warden even stop and checked us on another hunt a month later and he never said a single word. He checked our guns we chatted for a little bit and then he sent us on our way. I thought for sure he would bring something up, but he acted like nothing had ever happened.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I did not think wardens needed warrents? The only warden I ever had problems with used to be in Pierre, but that was taken care of. Other than him, they all have been great, and like it has been said on here before, I wish there were alot more of them out there.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

WOw guys those are great! But I too would like to see more of them. As long as they are not duds haha! :rollin:


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

A few years back me and my two regular hunting buddies were out decoying ducks in a lake one morning. There were quite a few cat tails and across the lake to the north it was all hillside for about a 1/3 mile with one small rock pile and a threshing machine. At one point I saw a warden parked along the road to the south of us for about 10-15 minutes. Later on, there was a single green head that came through and one of my buddies hit it, but it still flies about 50 yards down in the cat tails. I send my dog after it and my buddie starts walking down that direction. The dog locates the bird right away and brings back this beautiful green head with a band on each leg, howevery my friend is still stomping around looking for his bird. Me and the other guy are pretty impressed w/ the bird and how quickly the dog located it so we decide to tell the other guy that it must be a lost bird and we'll surprise him at the end of the hunt with it.

About 45 minutes later I hear something rustling behind us and a warden come stomping through the cat tails. He asks us how many birds we've got and my one buddy says we've 11 birds. I say no, we've got 12 birds, and my buddy again says no we've got 11. At that point the warden's eye's light up as we can't get our story straight and I magically pull this extra greenhead out of hiding. He proceeds to give us the 99 questions and searches all our belongings and the area around us top to bottom. He doesn't find anything else wrong/hidden so he proceeds to ask if we have anything else to tell him. We say no, why? He then says he's been across the lake at that old threshing machine for over a half hour watching us shoot at sea gulls. I'm thinkng where the f' is this coming from and ask him where his proof is and to located these supposed seaguls we shot. I also tell him the hillside across the lake has been hayed and this thresher directly across from us with a perfect view of everything leading up to it for atleast an 1/8 mile, so if he would have snuck up there one of the three of us would have likely seen him come or go from there. At that point he says, well I have no evidence but I know what I saw and assured us we were now on his "list". He ended up leaving and we didn't get written up for anything.

Moral of the story: A simple practical joke and turn on you pretty quickly and cause you alot of grief when the law shows up. There was nothing even close to a segull being shot at by us, so it really botherd me that he would try to accuse us of something like that. It felt like he was trying to entrap us.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been working side by side with the CO's in the DL area for getting onto 28 years, never known one yet that wasn't a professional. I doubt my stories would be found amusing, unless a person finds great LE work, violators arrested/cited, and solid cases in court funny...


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I visit Devils Lake maybe ten times a year fishing or camping. Once or twice a year I get some food at the McDonalds and the game warden is always there. 6 AM, noon , clockwork. Anyone else experience this? Btw, he seems nice enough.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it would be safe to say that most game wardens would have way more stories of hunters beind dumb a$$es than vice versa.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

theodore said:


> I visit Devils Lake maybe ten times a year fishing or camping. Once or twice a year I get some food at the McDonalds and the game warden is always there. 6 AM, noon , clockwork. Anyone else experience this? Btw, he seems nice enough.


Probably Chris, he owns the brother to my Josie. Lots of folks eat at McDonalds regularly as next to KFC/Taco Bell it's about the cheapest quick lunch in town. Chances are if you come to town and hit McD's that often, you've seen me eating lunch with Chris...


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I just talked with chris today actually and he was very helpful and professional.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

The warden was busy at the Bilmar motel in Rolla this past friday night, pulled everything out of the frezzer and began to write tickets. We were all legal, got to BS with him, seemed like a nice enough guy.

BTW my truck was the only ND plate at the motel, MI, TX, IL, IN, & FL plates all in the parking lot. WOW you boys will drive along way to hunt waterfowl, my hats off to all of you.


----------



## mnspazz (Aug 26, 2009)

While hunting the last weekend with my son, Father and Grandfather, thats right 4 generations, we had a CO pull up while we were eating lunch. He did the usuall checking of licenses and chit chat. Let us know we were one of maybe 3 groups even out this weekend. He was courteous and professional. I told him i had been out duck hunting in the morning after he commeneted on my war paint on my face. Asked to see the ducks from the morning. While sitting there he saw a flock moving in, he said to me if they come by go ahead and take a poke at em. I informed him that i would if they werent swans.
Got a good chuckle out of the whole deal. He didnt believe they were swans until they were landing about 100 yards from us. He was nice enough to take a picture of us, then before parting he asked if there were any questions we had before he left, I couldnt resist and asked him about waterfowl identification.


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

Had a warden watching us this year on NR opener. He called us out of the blind about an hour after sunrise. He checked our licenses and plugs and birds, but wish he would have waited. Birds were flying through our spread while he checked us and we surely missed out on a few more ducks that day. Nice guy but kind of spoiled our hunt.


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

the professor said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didnt mean to cut them down.
> ...


They are really nice guys, but not the smartest at times.....I was hunting in a field by Claremont, SD on opening day of duck season this year and all of the sudden we see something popping over the hill 50 yards in front of us. Then we realized it was someone walking over the hill. There were geese flying all over. He came up to us, checked the shells in our guns (not any in our bags), checked plugs, and looked at our duck pile and our goose. He did not look in any of our blinds to see if we were hiding birds or anything like that. I had forgotten my liscense in my pickup so i had to run and get the 4 wheeler to go back with him. Just as i get there with the 4 wheeler theres a flock of geese coming in so he said you guys can shoot if you want. He then hides behind the 4 wheeler like its going to make a difference, the geese get 75 yards out and flare....this happened with a few more flocks during the process. He could have just waited for us to start picking up and came to check us instead of wrecking the rest of our hunt. If there were birds coming in and we didn't see him coming over the hill he easily could have been shot also. That really ****** us off. His name was Nick by the way. Nice guy though i guess.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

I dont have any nice things to say about CO's but did come across a state trooper who was literally caught with his pants down! Tried to scramble and put it back in but think it got caught in the zipper!


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

this happened to my cousin. So the CO came out in to the field when we were picking up decoys did the routine counted birds, checked licenses, asked a few questions if we had any other birds laying in the decoys...? anyway he then took out his plug measuring tool and measured or magazines to make sure we all had plugs. So he takes my cousin's gun jams the rod into the magazine and the cap pops off and the spring and plug and everything fly into the pond in the field we were hunting. The guy says, "you dont have a plug in your gun" my cousin says no sh*t you just flung it into that pond! the guy stood there and said O sorry. :rollin: funniest thing ive ever seen.


----------

